# 97 Golg gti oil pressure regulator.



## jmeloy09 (Apr 2, 2012)

Where is the oil pressure regulator on the 97 golf gti. I have way too much oil pressure and im wondering if the regulator is bad. please someone point me in the directoin of the oil pressure regulator. thanks


----------

